# 2008 gt avalanche 1.0 disc



## dummdoom (19. Juli 2008)

hallo,

ich habe mir vor zwei tagen ein neues gt avalanche 1.0 disc gekauft(fuer 650 eur )
ich bin bis jetzt auch recht zufrieden; allerdings haette ich noch ein paar fragen:
a) ich konnte nirgendwo informationen uber die federgabel finden. es ist eine Suntour SR X-100, was haltet ihr davon?
b)welche teile des rades wuerdet ihr aufruesten?
c)was haltet ihr im allgemeinen von dem rad?

mfg

dummdoom


----------



## dummdoom (21. Juli 2008)

was habe ich denn nur getan?
warum ignoriert ihr mich?

*push*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (22. Juli 2008)

ja dann mal willkommen bei uns!
zeig uns dein bike doch mal, wir lieben fotos. am besten in aktion!

aber deine frage ist schon etwas seltsam: "ich hab ein nagelneues bike gekauft, was soll ich daran austauschen?"
wenn du z.b. eine höherwertige gabel oder bremse möchtest, hättest du das wohl günstiger mit einem kompletten bike bekommen.

fahr es doch erstmal, und tausch nach und nach aus, was dir nicht gefällt.
zur gabel kann ich dir leider auch nichts sagen...


----------



## BartS. (23. Juli 2008)

Habe mir das Fahrrad heute auch angeschaut, und bin am überlegen ob ich es mir hole! Wie verlang mal ein Bild dazu, bitte mal ein paar Meinungen zum Bike.Danke


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

Tja, was sollen wir sagen...? 

Hübsch...



Aber wenn Du ernsthafte Tipps und Meinungen willst, dann sag uns, was Du genau damit vorhast, wie hoch Dein Budget ist und was Dir an einem Bike wichtig ist. Und ne Ausstattungsliste wäre gut, die hat hier nämlich keiner im Kopf.


----------



## BartS. (23. Juli 2008)

Das wird dauern:
-Was ich mit dem Bike machen will:
Feldweg, Straße, Waldweg
Preis sollte sich um die 800,- bewegen

Ich schwanke zwischen diesen Beiden:


*2008 GT Avalanche 1.0 Disc**


Rahmen                    *: GT Triple Triangle hydraform, 6061 Aluminium
*Federgabel               *: Suntour SR X-100, 100 mm Federweg mit Lockout
*Umwerfer                *: Shimano Deore
*Schaltwerk               *: Shimano LX
*Schalthebel              *: Shimano Deore
*Kurbel                       *: Shimano Octalink, 44/34/22 Zähne
*Innenlager               *: Shimano Octalink
*Kassette                   *: Sram 9-Gang, 12-32 Zähne
*Kette                         *: Shimano HG-53
*Vorbau                      *: GT Aluminium
*Steuersatz               *: Tange A-Head für 1 1/8 Zoll
*Lenker                       *: GT MTB, 6061 Aluminium
*Sattelstütze             *: Micro Adjust, Aluminium
*Sattel *: WTB Speed V
*Pedale                       *: Shimano PDM-520
*Bremsen *: Tektro Auriga Comp, hydraulische Scheibenbremse
*Reifen *: Kenda Nevegal, 26 x 2.1 Zoll
*Felgen *: WTB SX-24 Disc
*Naben                        *: Shimano Disc
*Speichen                   *: rostfreier Stahl 

*Steppenwolf MTB T2 Edition Comp Disc 2008*
*Chassis* 
*Gabel*                                   Suntour XCR LO
*Antrieb* 
*Kurbeln*                               Truvative Firex 44-32-22Z 
*Schaltung h* Shimano XT
*Schaltung v* Shimano LX
*Kette*                                   Deore
*Cassette*                             Deore 11-34Z 
*Pedale*                                 ATB Dual Side 
*Laufräder* 
*Mach1* MX Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Smart Sam Sport 2.1
*Cockpit* 
*Lenker*  Ritchey Lowriser
*Vorbau*  Ritchey 
*Sattel*  Selle Royal Viper 
*Stütze* Ritchey
*Schalthebel* Shimano Deore
*Bremssystem* Magura Julie 180/160mm
*Daten* 
*Rohrmaterial* Beta Extralight 6061 B
*Farbe* matt schwarz
*Größen*  40,44,48,52,56



*Steppenwolf MTB T2 Edition Comp Disc 2008*


----------



## dummdoom (23. Juli 2008)

komisch, bei meinem ist ein xt schaltwerk drauf!


----------



## gremlino (24. Juli 2008)

@BartS.:

ich suche auch gerade noch ein HT für den Weg zur Arbeit, auch so bis 800Euro. Die GTs finde ich können mit der Ausstattung nie wirklich mithalten. Hast du dir mal das Poison Zyankali Xi Disc angesehen? Hier die Ausstattungsliste:

Rahmen  Aluminium 6061 triple butted TIG welded , 1590 g 
Gabel Suntour Raidon RL 
Steuersatz ZST2 
Vorbau Amoeba Borla 
Lenker Amoeba Borla 
Griffe Velo 
Sattelstütze Amoeba Borla 
Sattelklemme Alu 
Sattel Selle Italia XO TA 
Bremse Shimano BRM 485 Disc
Schaltwerk Shimano XT 
Umwerfer Shimano XT 
Schalthebel Shimano LX 
Kette Shimano LX 
Kassette Shimano LX 
Innenlager Shimano LX 
Kurbel Shimano LX 44/32/22 175mm 
Naben Shimano Deore Disc 
Felgen Mavic XM 117 Disc 
Reifen Kenda Karma 
Gewicht 12,0 kg 

Durch Baukastensystem kann man auch noch z.B. die Reifen gegen Nobby Nic tauschen, etc. Preis 749,-Euro!

@dummdoom: Es wird ja einen Grund gehabt haben, das du dir das Bike geholt hast und keines mit höherer Ausstattung direkt. Ich würde es erst mal fahren und dann nach und nach "defekte" und schwere Teile austauschen. Denke mal bei der Ausstattung macht es Sinn die Laufräder zu wechseln und bei Verschleiß die Antriebskomponenten gegen XT-teile. Die Bremse war zwar im Test auch gut, ich persönlich halte von Tektro nicht viel, vielleicht Tausch gegen Hayes Stroker oder so.


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juli 2008)

Im Unterforum "Kaufberatung" seit Ihr evtl. besser aufgehoben, wenn es nicht nur um GT geht.


----------



## BartS. (24. Juli 2008)

schon gemacht,
tendiere ja doch mehr zum Steppenwolf! Danke aber für all die Anregungen.


----------



## GTTEMPEST (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Habe auch ein 2008er Avalanche 1.0 aber Ohne Disc Denn die rahmenfarbe gefiel mir besser beim 1.0er

Zur Gabel habe ich folgende infos von suntour erhalten.

Zitat:

Bei der X100 handelt es sich um eine Suntour Raidon. GT gibt der Gabel einen neuen Namen damit sie besser ins Produktportfolio passt. Informationen über diese Gabel können Sie auf unserer Homepage runter laden.

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI.../index.php?screen=sh.product_series&tnid=1592

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE TEAM


Ich Hoffe es hilft weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (28. Juli 2008)

GTTEMPEST schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> Bei der X100 handelt es sich um eine Suntour Raidon. GT gibt der Gabel einen neuen Namen damit sie besser ins Produktportfolio passt. Informationen über diese Gabel können Sie auf unserer Homepage runter laden.
> 
> ...



Interessant 

Dann muss ich mal rauskriegen, was die "SRM 2025" Gabel im Aggressor für eine ist.


----------

